# Policy on COVID related discussions



## WebmasterKathy

The global COVID pandemic created unprecedented restrictions, disruptions and changes to our travel, work, shopping, schooling, social interactions and so many other aspects of our lives since the beginning of 2020. We’ve all been affected, and we have been inundated with news, information, mis-information, frustrations and opinions. We’ve heard them, we’ve shared them, we’ve argued about them.

The discussions, debates and arguments about the virus, distancing and masking policies, various politicians’ statements and actions have been overwhelming and divisive. Many threads on the DISboards have been derailed or devolved into arguments due to this topic. We understand the passion, but feel that we’ve let the discussions run their course. We are sure there are better places on the WWW to learn about and debate scientific, medical and political issues. The mission of the DISboards is to be a great travel resource and a friendly community.

Now that travel is opening up again, it’s time to refocus on that mission!

From this point on, we will welcome information on COVID policies RELATED TO TRAVEL. Things like the vaccination policies issued by venues or destinations, the cleaning or distancing procedures in use, practical tips for travelers or things they might need to know that are different from location to location are all valid topics. Any official policies issued by Disney, other travel destinations, cruise lines, airlines, etc. regarding requirements for visiting parks or cruising can be shared. This information needs to be on-topic for the specific forum and thread where posted.

We will NOT welcome debate or opinion about medical, scientific, or political aspects of the pandemic. There are a few often repeated trigger items that won’t be allowed: No statistics about infection rates, no ranting about individual rights, no “face-diaper” comments, no debate about whether vaccinations or masking are effective, no discussions about which governor or politician or news personality did or said what.

_*In summary: COVID related discussion should be limited to actual policy and practical application, and NOT veer into opinion or debate.*_

We understand that you may be passionate in your opinions on this topic and want to discuss or debate them, and appreciate your understanding that there are more appropriate places than the DISboards to do that.

Thank you,
DISboards Administrators


----------



## scrappinginontario

bump


----------



## luv2cheer92

scrappinginontario said:


> bump


Why not just sticky this like it is on other boards?


----------



## lovethattink

luv2cheer92 said:


> Why not just sticky this like it is on other boards?




I added it to the Mission/Guidelines thread
https://www.disboards.com/threads/mission-guidelines-tpas-moderators.3827330/post-62720252


----------



## xiphoid76

But where will I get my entertainment from? Those threads are always exciting.  They are a perfect example of Godwin’s Law (except replace Nazi with any Covid related subject).
In all honesty though, thank you


----------



## scrappinginontario

luv2cheer92 said:


> Why not just sticky this like it is on other boards?


We will in time but for now find that most people don't check the stickies as often as the regular threads.  We have a number of stickies on this board so handling it this way for a bit then will sticky it in a few days.


----------



## gharter

Makes sense.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Everyone, please review.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Thank you for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## CBMom01

Question: A thread from last night was deleted. It was someone reporting their recent experience with Disney’s compliance with its own Covid rules. Did that violate a rule?


----------



## lovethattink

CBMom01 said:


> Question: A thread from last night was deleted. It was someone reporting their recent experience with Disney’s compliance with its own Covid rules. Did that violate a rule?



If it’s the one I’m seeing as deleted, stats not Disney related were mentioned and that’s not allowed. Another reason a post could be deleted is if someone quotes a deleted thread, that quoted post would be deleted too.


----------

